# Cage Liners for Feisty Ferret



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Does anyone know someone that has a tutorial or measurements for a feisty ferret cage liner set. I am considering making one but a little help would be great. If anyone has done this or knows of one thanks a head of time


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I was actually going to see if anyone can make custom cage liners for the feisty ferret? And how much it would be..... I would only need two one for the bottom floor and one for the top floor.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

thelittleredladybug.com might, or search Etsy.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks I actually just found out my brother has a sewing machine so I am going to borrow it and make some liners


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I've made the ones for the shelves, with the holes in them, here's the listing: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/136826494, they're $16 each.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

JLSaufl I was about to message you lol. I am considering making my own but how much would you charge for two full level ones? If I don't get these from you I promise I am going to buy something from you when I am not broke ;D


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> JLSaufl I was about to message you lol. I am considering making my own but how much would you charge for two full level ones? If I don't get these from you I promise I am going to buy something from you when I am not broke ;D


Please don't worry at all... 

The bottom pan is sunken in, right? Would you like the liner to cover the entire plastic pan? Or just freely sit in the very bottom?

The liner to just 'sit' in the bottom would be $20 and if you want it big enough to cover the entire pan and then be tied to the bars to secure it, it would be $25 due to the extra fabric and ties involved.  The middle pan would be $22, due to the extra work of adding the hole for the ramps.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

So when I do make the liners I am having a hard time with finding a pattern I like thats adorable but also boyish. I know the rats don't care if their cage is pink and peach hahahah but I care lol. Here is some fabrics I like what do yal think? I want to make the other side fleece either orange, blue, or maybe gray.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I like the second from the left, matched with orange would be nice.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

JLSaufl do you mind if I use your tie strings on the liner idea? That's really creative


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> JLSaufl do you mind if I use your tie strings on the liner idea? That's really creative


Not at all, make bias tape with coordinating flannel or cotton and sew them into the layers of the liner.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

The measurements I use for my liners which I clip to coroplast is 21x31 my coroplast measure 19x29

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you zurfaces and JLSaufl.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

What is the tape for?


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> What is the tape for?


Bias tape? I made it from the fabric, it's basically all the raw edges folded in and sewn, so they don't fray. That's what I made my 'tie tabs' from


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh duh lol hahaha wow blonde moment ok thanks!!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Do you think that a layer of cotton fabric and a layer of fleece is thick enough for the rat's feet over the wire floor????


----------

